# 2008 R3 Purchase



## fightingiris61 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hello Cervelo forum,

My name is JD, and I am a mountain biker.

I have recently had a hip replaced (no I'm not that old, only 42. Broke it 10 years ago and Wore the damn thing out) 

I am going to be road biking more. I have Full Ultegra Scott Speedster, but I want to get a Carbon frame. I'm loving the reviews for the R3. I'm reasonably sure I going to buy an 08 off ebay. (Yeah, I'd love to buy a new one, but I still need to support my main "genetic defect" of a habit and use it for mountain bike stuff) 

Anyway, the frame is reported to have around 1000 miles. I think it's a good way to go, transfer the parts of my Scott.

Anything to look for? Good frame to pick up used? I assume there would be no warranty with a used Cervelo. Was/is the cracking around the BB a big deal. BB creaking? Common or not so much?

Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## gaspasser (Aug 27, 2011)

I have read on these forums that there was a problem with BB cracks on the 08 R3, so be hesitant about an Ebay buy from just pictures/descriptions. And if it's a screamin deal that might be scarier. I would want to see it in person first, and maybe even take it to an LBS for inspection. I bought an 08 R3 new three years ago (NOS) from an LBS and have had no problems---and I inspect the BB area quite often. Love the bike!


----------

